# Help Fine Tuning Exhaust



## GoatCavalry (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay gents, I need everyone's wisdom. I am looking to change my exhaust out soon and I want to hit the target in terms of sound, hopefully y'all can help. What I have is... 

-06 M6
-TSP v2 Cam
- Kooks LT's 
- catless mids
- SLP Loudmouth I's 

I have done the research and have arrived at Spintech. I like the chambered muffler design more than axial flow (SLP). I was also gonna throw in the pre-fabbed Magnaflow X pipe while at the exhaust shop. I was thinking the X pipe would help smooth the exhaust sound out a bit. 

As of now it sounds like a Harley almost, very harsh like a slap in the eardrums. I am looking for more of a bass heavy thud/rumble than a tool-bag's attention starved mating cry. 

My question is essentially this-

Would a larger Spintech muffler bring the great sound of a cammed LS2 down in volume (a little bit) but more importantly change the character of the sound to a more well rounded and easier to digest rumble? 


Mufflers I was thinking about: 
-Louder option: Pro Street
-More mellow option: Sportsman Street 

I am afraid of the work being done and it still being too "pull me over now" sounding instead of like a ballsy goat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

I have the pro street mufflers an the spin tech x pipe an I like them they sound really good to me I had flowmaster before an the sounded like crap!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had Spins for 6 years. I paired them with 4 different mufflers ahead of them as resonators to try to tame them and change the sound. They were very loud and harsh with a hint of whirring sound. For flow and low tone Magnaflow or Borla are the better choice IMHO.


----------

